
Ask HN: What a* stands for in Haskell? - fp_apprentice
I&#x27;m trying to understand this notation:<p>someFunction :: a -&gt; a -&gt; a(asterisk)
======
sparkie
a is just a universally quantified placeholder for some type. Essentially

    
    
        someFunction :: ∀a => a -> a -> a

